# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Ayuda con tapete

## Patito

Ya he mirado en el buscador, pero no he conseguido encontrar lo que busco (o es que soy un inútil... :shock: )

La pregunta es: ¿Qué diferencias hay entre el tapete Gibson y el Trevor Duffy?
Si alguien tiene o conoce alguno de los dos tapetes (o los dos!), cuáles son los pros y los contras de cada uno? Y cuál de los dos es más recomendable (limpieza, durabilidad, comodidad...?

Gracias al que conteste. Al que no conteste, también (aunque no estoy muy seguro de por qué le doy las gracias....)

Saludos!

----------


## magic211164

Hola !! A lo mejor encuentras alguna información que te sea útil en:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/about605...t=trevor+duffy

http://www.magiapotagia.com/about417...ghlight=gibson

Un saludo de Xazam

----------


## Patito

Gracias por los enlaces, pero aparte de que es gibson tenga buena calidad y no se pueda doblar, y que el Trevor Duffy Marco Antonio no lo cambia por nada y es lavable, alguien me puede comentar algo más útil?

Magic211164, no es mala leche, ni quiero que lo malinterpretes, pero mi primera frase ha sido que ya he mirado en el buscador...

----------


## magic211164

Hola, compañero!! En absoluto existe ningún problema. Como puede ver soy bastante novato, pero he leido en bastantes ocasiones en el foro que a veces no se acierta con el o los términos adecuados en el buscador y he pensado que podía haber sido el caso ya que yo es la primera vez que lo uso para buscar alguna duda (bueno que en este caso era lo que tú pedías).

Siento que no haya  sido útil. Un abrazo de Xazam

----------


## ignoto

¿Por qué no pruebas con el Zeus?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Por qué no pruebas con la Thais?

----------


## zarkov

Mi opinión no tiene mucho fundamento, pero he estrenado hace poco un Trevor Duffy y te puedo asegurar que usarlo me ha aliviado el escozor que me produjo el precio.

De momento sólo le veo ventajas. No sé explicarlo, es cuestión de sensaciones.
Siento ser tan metafísico.

----------


## Patito

El Zeus? (No pregunto lo de la Thais porque me imagino que será coña...)

----------


## ignoto

Si.
El Zeus.

----------


## Patito

:? Vale, el zeus...
Ya no tenía bastante con dos tapetes, que ahora me recomiendas un tercero... 8) 

Y dónde, cuándo, cómo y por qué?

Saludos!  :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Zeus y Thais... los hijos de Sarita Montiel.... (Claro que era de coña ¿Cuándo he dicho yo algo serio?)

----------


## Patito

> Zeus y Thais... los hijos de Sarita Montiel.... (Claro que era de coña ¿Cuándo he dicho yo algo serio?)


Pues también es verdad... Me refiero a lo que está entre paréntesis...  :Wink:

----------

